

Steve Ballmer’s letter to Satya Nadella - pmcpinto
http://thetechblock.com/steve-ballmers-letter-satya-nadell-steps-board-member-microsoft/

======
richmarr
Microsoft already published this. [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2014/aug14/08-19st...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2014/aug14/08-19steveb.aspx)

